# What is the technical name for this ribbon?



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm basically taking my headunit's face off, wanting to mount it in the sunglass holder and need to extend this cable so that I can put the body in the glove box. 

I'm sure it's a universal cable but it's from my Eclipse 8443. I'm also sure I don't possess the skills to soldier something this small but I'd imagine someone makes an "extender" for a cable like this. Someone throw me a bone please, thank you.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Any time I've remote mounted a faceplate, I've either used printer ribbon cable or multi-conductor Belden wire. Soldered to extend, then add a Molex plug for ease of installation. The ribbon cable is nice because it's flat and you can separate just as many conductors as you want.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok I'm not very experienced with these types of cables, let's start dumb. 

So should I cut off that connector, so that I can plug that end into my faceplate, that would leave me with two cut ends now. Seems like a good idea. 

Then with the cut ends I find some printer cable that I've stripped down to this same width (aka same amount of wires/conductors) and somehow soldier all those little b*tch wires together? Would running a "bead" of soldier on top of the cut end and new printer cable end I'm trying to splice together work? I can't see myself actually being able to solder each individual conductor.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

Anybody? I'm sure some of you have remote mounted the face plate before.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

I am considering doing the same thing with the same deck.... 

I will likely take the deck completely apart and solder all the wires directly to the circuit board if I do it.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

240sxguy said:


> I am considering doing the same thing with the same deck....
> 
> I will likely take the deck completely apart and solder all the wires directly to the circuit board if I do it.


In my case I figured out this was FFC (flat flexible cable) mine has 27 conductors and I can't imagine trying to solder those tiny things. I mean TINY. I'll likely just order a longer 28 or 30 conductor cable and cut off the ones I don't need.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good man, keep us appraised of the project! This is about the only way I can figure to put an aftermarket deck in my E39 that won't look crappy.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

240sxguy said:


> Sounds good man, keep us appraised of the project! This is about the only way I can figure to put an aftermarket deck in my E39 that won't look crappy.


Yup, I'm doing it in an E36. The stock looks so good in these cars, I don't want to screw with it.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Haha, awesome!


----------

